

Show HN: A Recursive Photo Mosaic Experiment - OliC
http://www.mailmosaic.com/

======
bryceneal
Cool. If it was possible to make the processing faster then I think that would
help. It took mine almost a minute to show up.

------
jimmyboyb
If its got grumpy cat im happy!

